# Emersed Anubias flower



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Have these growing in an emersed setup. Is there any way to propagate these from flowers?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Beautiful flowers! I don't have specific experience in Anubias, but in general, if you get good pollination (either from natural pollinators (bugs) or from rubbing a dry q-tip against all the flowers) you should get viable seed.

I'll look up sme info and see what I can find. (Horticulture is fun for me!  )


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I couldn't find anything great, but I did get some info about general spathe-forming plants. My opinion is that you should dust a Q-Tip along each spadix from top to bottom on all flowers and then wait to see if any will produce seed for you. (But a better option, I think, would be to introduce some variety of non-plant-eating insects into the set-up...if it has a cover on it. )

Once the spathe dies off and the spadix dries, you should have a bunch of tiny seeds ready to be sown on a moist substrate for germination.

Again, I have no experience with _Anubias_ on this, just general plant knowledge. By the way, you could be the FIRST person to do some real documentation on _Anubias_ reproduction using flowers.

-Dave


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Check out this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/photography/69991-my-collection-anubias.html
Vladimir Surkov (Surick) has a lot of information and excellent pictures about propagating _Anubias_ from seeds. He says that they are not self-fertile. You have to cross fertilize with another plant that is not genetically identical with the other.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks guys, I remember that thread now. Ill have to try it out and see if I can get some seeds.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You might want to PM mats808. He is into propagating Anubias as well as other plants. I just sold him a leader from my Anubias var 'coffeefolia'. I get it to flower regularily submersed.

Very nice photos of very nice flowers. Which Anubias variety is it?


----------

